# Pittsy's Official DW Autobead Shine and Protect Review



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW Autobead Shine and Protect Review*

Thank you to James at Autobead for sending me a new product to try out.

They are a new company on the block and are planning a range of new car care products starting off with Shine and Protect, for more information please have a look here: http://www.autobead.com/

1st up a quick science lesson, Silicon dioxide, also known as silica (from the Latin silex), is a chemical compound that is an oxide of silicon with the chemical formula SiO2. It has been known since ancient times. Silica is most commonly found in nature as quartz, as well as in various living organisms. In many parts of the world, silica is the major constituent of sand. Silica is one of the most complex and most abundant families of materials, existing both as several minerals and being produced synthetically. Notable examples include fused quartz, crystal, fumed silica, silica gel, and aerogels. Applications range from structural materials to microelectronics to components used in the food industry.

So this stuff has some sand in it, must be good then :thumb:

*The Product:*

The product comes in a decent quality shaped HDPE bottle which is silver in colour, the label has all the pertinant information on and is pretty understated and classy. The actual liquid is white in colour and smells to me like a popular mens shower gel and is actually really nice.

*Autobead say:*

*AutoBead Shine + Protect delivers rapid shine and protection. A long lasting car protection that repels dirt and amplifies shine, making your next 10 washes quicker and easier than ever

Easy and excellent water beading
Engineered to provide great shine Lasting protection from bird droppings, tree sap and flies 
Lasting protection from bird droppings, tree sap and flies
Shine and protection re-energised with every basic wash
Spray on application fit for all weather conditions
Safe for all vehicles and paint types
The layer lasts for up to 6 months OR 10,000 miles. Can be used on Car, Bike, Motorcycle, Caravan, Motor home and carbon on any type of finish.
*

All that sound great but lets see how it performs:thumb:

*The Method:*

Right something a bit different today....

My mum came round with he car, its a 2001 Honda Accord and honestly it has at the most seen a wash at the local scratch and shine but honestly what a mess.

The car is used for her to potter back and forth to work and to go up the stables so as you can imagine i has to curb my OCD's for a bit because i only had a couple of hours tops.

The car was cleaned with about 2 ltrs of APC, its 1st snow foam and 2 bucket wash and was actually looking pretty clean (you would not believe how bad inside the fuel filler cap was :doublesho)



I don't know how many of you have washed a car with zero protection on but its a weird feeling even with a well lubricated shampoo. Each panel just didnt feel smooth at all, it was almost like washing a rubberised coating



You can actually see from the pictures above that there was no beading or sheeting at all, the water just sat on the panel doing nothing.... So wet car and time for some Shine and Protect as time was tight:thumb:



4 or 5 sprays on each panel then spread around using a plush MF cloth.



Straight away you could feel the the panels becoming smoother and more slick and going round the car took a matter of 5 mins.



Even the glass came up well :thumb:

Standing back after application and you could see that the panels were pretty smeary (I tried to show this in a picture but due to the colour of the car it was a non starter).

So it was then time to go round the car with a larger drying towel to complete the final buffing proceedure .



You could really feel the difference in the panels with each coming up pretty slick and shiny but i did see some smears so felt the need to go back round again with another clean plush MF cloth, not really a problem but it I felt it still needed doing:thumb:



The whole coating process in reality and this was with 3 runs round the car took a maximum of 10 minutes and this was incorporated into the drying process so really good time wise so was ideal for me today:thumb:

I was really chuffed with what had been achieved, going from a car that felt like a badgers bum to something that felt pretty slick in 10 minutes was brilliant



*Price:* £16.99 for a 500ml bottle and is available from here: http://www.autobead.com/products/shine-protect

Thinking about value this is not the cheapest product available but bear in mind that no more than 20ml of the product was used this means that the bottle would yield 25 applications, if the 10 week/wash durability can be achieved then its pretty good value.

*Would I use it again?:*

I think i will, I would like to give it a run out on a protected car to see how it looks, I also think it would work pretty well for those times when time is tight.

*Conclusion:*

Its always nice to try something new and it was certainly a new experience completing that little clean up :thumb:

AutoBead Shine and Protect is a really easy to use top up LSP spray, if you are ever short of time or even just can't be bothered this one might be worth a shout especially if the 10 wash durability can be achieved.



Weird beading thought but from none to this in 10 mins 

*Thanks for reading*


----------

